# Ordner im Internet



## conan2 (20. Dez 2005)

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit eine Verbindung zu einem Ordner im
Internet herzustellen und dessen Files z.B. in einem String-Array zu
speichern. Normalerweise werden ja bei der Verbindungsherstellung
zu einem Ordner nur die Seite, die dann angezeigt wird, ausgelesen,
gibts eine Möglichkeit dem vorzubeugen?


----------



## Roar (20. Dez 2005)

das geht nur wenn der server entsprechend konfiguriert ist oder mit FTP.


----------



## dexcs (21. Dez 2005)

Oder mit Samba.


----------

